

I was wrong with my project. - ivan

The time showed that I was wrong with one of my many spare time projects ... www.jobitems.com (not counting nice pagerank:)<p>So what :) I'm not a salesman. If you guys have some interesting idea to run some niche job site, we can make a deal. You will provide a domain (owned by you and directed to my dns servers) I will provide a code (owned by me).<p>Also I would like to give a hosting space at site5.com which I need not anymore to people working on some interesting open-source project. Hosting is prepaid for the next 14 months. You can find hosting parameters here: www.site5.com/hosting<p>Please understand, I can't reply to every e-mail I get (address is in my profile at news.YC). Also note for some people: jobitems.com domain and code aren't for sale.
======
davidw
You can also try and offload projects on sitepoint.com .

